# bleed on my gold fish's nose



## shanxcx (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey
I've been away for 3 days and my mum was looking after my 2 goldfish. I have come back and 1 of them has a large red area on the top of the nose which looks like a bleed under the skin. 
Could anyone please tell me what this could be and can it be cured ?
Thanks


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello there
can you tell us more about the situation please,
what size tank are they in,what decorations are in there,how many
fish,what type of gold fish are they,and how big.
it could have bumped it's self and be ok,or if tank conditions
are poor (and i'm not saying they are...just if ) then it could be
more serious,and be septicaemia,and the out look is not good.


----------

